# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 02/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*ANA MANDARA VILLAS DALAT, ĐÀ LẠT - CHILL SPRING PACKAGE*

Giá chỉ: 2.400.000 VND/ 02 người 

* Bao gồm:

Giảm giá 10% Thực phẩm và đồ uốngGiảm giá 20% Spa

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*SEAGULL HOTEL, QUI NHƠN - Happy Women"s Day 8/3*

Giá: 1.900.000đ/ 02 người 

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm phòng Luxury sang trọng1 trai rượu vang pháp, hoa chúc mừngNước trái cây đón tiếp khách nhận phòng1 bữa tối hoặc trưa trị giá 600.000đ

Điều kiện:
Áp dụng từ ngày 01/03 đến hết ngày 31/03/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*VIETSTAR RESORT & SPA, TUY HÒA - FAMILY PACKAGE*

Giá: 1.659.000 VND/ đêm 

* Bao gồm:
Ăn sáng miễn phí
Miễn phí xe buýt đưa đón mỗi ngày

* Điều kiện:
Thời gian áp dụng đến 31 - 3 - 2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*IMPERIAL HOTEL, HUẾ - OMANTIC HOLIDAY ESCAPE (2 days, 1 night)*

Giá: 5,250,000 VNĐ

* Bao gồm:

2 ngày 1 đêm ở phòng Deluxe City View 
Bữa ăn tối hoàng hôn lãng mạn ở tầng 16 Starlight Lounge, bao gồm 1 chai rượu vang

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - Myanmar* 

Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - myanmar trông giống như một ngôi đền thực sự, và vùng đất này có một nền văn hoá rất quan trọng có thể sánh ngang với thành cổ phố Bagan. Thành phố khảo cổ quan trọng này nằm gần biên giới phía tây của Myanmar. Marauk-U là trung tâm đền chùa lớn thứ hai của du lịch Myanmar, chỉ sau Bagan. Đền chùa ở đây được xây bằng gạch đá, không giống như các ngôi đền xây bằng gạch bùn và đất sét ở Bagan. Các đền chùa tiêu biểu là Shite-thaung, Htukkanthein, Koe-thaung, Andaw-thein, Lemyethna, Ratana và cụm chùa Ngũ Nhân. Trong đó hoành tráng nhất và có ý nghĩa khảo cổ nhất là chùa Shite-thaung.


*PRINCE HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $53/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Mraund Bway road,Alee Zee Quarter,, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanma 

Vị trí: khách có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận được nét đẹp sống động của thành phố ở mọi góc cạnh. Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.




*MRAUK OO NAWARAT HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $55/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: E-27, Nyaung Pin Zay Quarter , Sittwe Road, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanmar 

Vị trí: Mrauk Oo Nawarat Hotel tọa lạc tại vị trí lí tưởng ở Mrauk U; một trong những khu vực nổi tiếng của thành phố. Cách sự nhộn nhịp của thành phố 1km, khách sạn 2 sao này có vị trí vô cùng thuận lợi và dễ tiếp cận các địa điểm lớn của thành phố này.

----------

